# My little experimental BB shootin slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't shoot with BBs much (ever) but I thought it might be fun to try it out so I made one with many of the attributes I felt a mini shooter should possess.
Here's a little experimental model I've been working on and off on for a while.
The forks rotate and are self centering, using skateboard bearings for uneccumbered movement. The uprights are G10 dowels with center holes slotted and used in conjunction with a center bolt as a sort of clamp for the band attachment. Fast and easy.
The handle fits the first two fingers and sits against the thumb web area for a very ergonomical yet compact shooter.

It's made from G10 and steel, so it's a very strong little handful.
I know it's pretty rough looking... after all it is merely an experimental model... but I do welcome comments and suggestions that might help to improve it's functionality and accuracy.

*Mini slingshot BB shooter type. Experimental model 1*


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool design...looks like it would be a fun little shooter


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks awsome!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks fun to me!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Another great addition Bill! -- Tex


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

I cant see where the bands are attached to.?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the nice comments Guys!

Hey, do any of you have any recommendations for a video editor? For some reason the BB shootin video isn't uploading to youtube... but if I were to shorten it some it might work?!?
Or, alternatively, I could just reshoot the video I guess... but since it's not my first taste experience you'd be seeing, it doesn't seem like it'd be right though.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments Guys!
> 
> Hey, do any of you have any recommendations for a video editor? For some reason the BB shootin video isn't uploading to youtube... but if I were to shorten it some it might work?!?
> Or, alternatively, I could just reshoot the video I guess... but since it's not my first taste experience you'd be seeing, it doesn't seem like it'd be right though.


Bill, i use Avidemux on a ubuntu box to reduce the video from my APN.

http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/

i take my HD mov from my cam, and record it in H264 codec for the vid and mp3 for the audio.
Then i transfer it to youtube.

This software is really easy for that use


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! That's a clever little shooter, Bill.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Need a vid of this


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like a Master Blaster to me. I like it. Have you tried shooting the penny? I do and they make an interesting noise when I crank up my hearing aids all the way.


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

I would love to see how this design holds up for a full-size shooter!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great work Bill i love it and i bet it's fun to shoot. Looks like something Joerg would have made as a kid before he got all the muscles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty cool. It appears that you don't need much help in the idea department. If it goes into production, I'll have to get one of those since I love shooting BBs.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Neatest shooter I've ever seen.

In my opinion, Bill is a genius at inventing and has a very sharp mind.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I finally found a decent little video editing software to edit my videos... Here's a little video explanation and some shooting using the BBexp1.
With more time, I've found the model to be a little on the to over complex side... so I'm in the process of a little bit of a redesign that will simplify this shooter, yet at the same time add some functionality.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Vid, great little shooter, I like the rotating fork idea hope you keep it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice Vid, great little shooter, I like the rotating fork idea hope you keep it.


What I'm going to do is make another one with fixed forks that are interchangeable with other sizes and shapes to to see if the rotating forks actually help with accuracy... from my initial test, it didn't seem any different to me. 
If the rotating fork doesn't help, then I'll probably make it have a built in ammo dispenser in the handle instead.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I just like the rotating forks because it allows the slingshot to be folded flat for easy carry


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

See that's the kind of suggestions I was after!
I've got a couple of ideas for some folding forks that might work better than rotating to be flat ones... when I get some time...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> Neatest shooter I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Neatest shooter I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Bill, you're to kind!

To EVERYBODY:
Feel FREE to copy this design for your own use, or modify to your own taste. Consider this one a "community" project. 
The only thing I ask is if you have an idea towards marketing it... contact me first and we'll work something out.

Here's the cutout diagram, you should be able to hold your cursor over the image, right click and save to your desktop:










I used 1" thick G10... but a good wood laminate would probably work just as well.
Have Fun!


----------

